# Unknown Baby Betta



## Beccanne (Nov 4, 2012)

View attachment 67941


Hey everyone, this is my baby boy Nova. My husband and I got him as a baby with no color except stripes from Petco on a whim, I've had many types of fish during my life but never a Betta. I've done hours and hours of researching, and can't seem to figure out what he is, now that he's growing more and getting color. I think he's just beautiful! Any ideas on what type he is??


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

It's hard to tell at this point, but your fish definitely looks like a boy. I'm guessing he's a veiltail since he it doesn't look like he has many rays on his tail.


----------



## Beccanne (Nov 4, 2012)

He's definitely a boy. When he flares he has a red and black beard that pops out. You can kind of see it from the angle in this picture, but the quality is low. (Cell phone picture, we just moved and the camera is this far MIA)


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Females also have beards, but I'm guessing he's a boy because of his fins. They seem long in proportion to his body.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

almost certain he's either a VT or PK male judging by the shape of his dorsal and anal fins. certainly not a CT or HM, but it's possible he's a DeT. could you possibly get a closeup of his tail? or if not, can you personally count the ray branches? that would help a LOT in determining his tail type.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow what a beauty.

He looks like me might be a veiltail.


----------



## Beccanne (Nov 4, 2012)

He's such an active little guy, it's impossible to count in person! :-D Here's a photo I was lucky to catch of him while he was closer up in the tank. He is not flaring in this photo, so I hope that doesn't make counting the rays more difficult.

View attachment 67986


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

If u notice, at the end if his tail, there are spikes ( like a ct)


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Beccanne said:


> He's such an active little guy, it's impossible to count in person! :-D Here's a photo I was lucky to catch of him while he was closer up in the tank. He is not flaring in this photo, so I hope that doesn't make counting the rays more difficult.
> 
> View attachment 67986


it is pretty blurry, i can definitely see one split, but they look really thick, so it might actually be a second split in there. his dorsal fin is way more like that of a delta or HM than a VT, so keep a weather eye on him, he might just blossom!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I love your Betta's colors


----------



## Beccanne (Nov 4, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> it is pretty blurry, i can definitely see one split, but they look really thick, so it might actually be a second split in there. his dorsal fin is way more like that of a delta or HM than a VT, so keep a weather eye on him, he might just blossom!


He's so small still it's difficult to get a good picture. I took a closer look at him and he is definitely getting some splits at the end of the rays, but they're so tiny yet that it's no wonder they don't show up on camera.

When we got him we figured he'd probably end up a female veiltail (just the odds of a baby Betta bought from Petco of all places), then were surprised to discover him to be a male...so if he does end up a DeT or HM we would be absolutely delighted with that little surprise! :-D


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow I am so jealous. Makes me want to go out and get another baby xD. Though my rescued baby is a female vt though she has some stunning colors. Lots of blue, purple, and red. She's so much bigger now though. A good 3 months old and looking like a real beauty, most colorful female I have ever seen. This thread makes me want to go back and try my hand at picking up a boy like him >.<


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like there may be some cross in him. Like at some point in his lineage there is a wild type in there. Very nice looking!


----------



## liz26914 (Oct 26, 2011)

can you put up an updated picture? what does his tail type look like?


----------



## Beccanne (Nov 4, 2012)

*Update Photos*

These images aren't the best, the front of his tank is dome shaped, so it makes it difficult to get a good shot. As for his fins, he has obviously developed a lot of "spikes," and he is now getting splits on his tail fin. I thought he had stopped developing but these splits just started showing up a few days ago! I guess he's a veil tail, but his tail fin doesn't seem to totally fit that bill so he's probably a cross. I don't know what other tail shape you'd call that! :-D

The first picture is taken with flash, and the second is without. I thought I'd add both just to get the best perspective. Let me know what you think on his tail type! :-D


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

He is so perfect! A totally beautiful classic vt male, he looks like he could have a little crowntail in him! I just love it when vt's have tails that fall so perfectly like that. Good job


----------

